# My new kid...



## MarcVanEijnsbergen (Feb 24, 2003)

Here's a picture of my new biak male yearling, he's quite calm and hasn't attempted to bite me (yet LOL). Couple of hisses maybe 8) 

I hope you like him! Even for a Biak (most Biak juvies have quite a bold pattern) he has a very cool pattern, especially on the head I think  





\

Cheers!

Marc

http://python.bogusz.org


----------



## Python2011 (Feb 24, 2003)

hei marc it seem quite sick, give it to me, so I can provide to his health              
ps I've an empty cage, he will be better at my home!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MarcVanEijnsbergen (Feb 25, 2003)

*LOL*

Francesco, did I mention it's disposition?? This is one EVIL snake!! :twisted: You aren't ready fo that yet, if I would like to do you harm, I would have sent it to you. But I couldn't do that, you know how I am :mrgreen: 

Are your eggs ok? 

Marc

http://python.bogusz.org


----------



## Python2011 (Feb 25, 2003)

thank you marc for care about my well being!
the eggs are doing great!!!!! :wink:


----------



## grahamh (Feb 25, 2003)

That is a beautiful snake. Congratulations Marc 8)


----------



## Nicole (Feb 25, 2003)

Absolutely stunning, you must be a very proud Dad!


----------



## hey_im_sam (Feb 25, 2003)

That is stunning Marc! Gotta love the eyes too heh  and yeah, great patterning!


----------



## MarcVanEijnsbergen (Feb 25, 2003)

*Muchos gracias!*

Thanks a lot everyone!  The eyes are indeed very cool eh? Kinda small in comparison with the head which is very cool I think :shock: 

And Francesco, way to go my friend! Those eggs are a little stronger than chondroeggs eh?  :lol: 

Marc

http://python.bogusz.org


----------



## Alexahnder (Feb 25, 2003)

wow
:!:


----------



## moses (Feb 26, 2003)

great looking snake


----------



## Python2011 (Feb 26, 2003)

my last year chondro eggs.... :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: 
I'll be more luky!!!!! :wink:


----------



## Magpie (Feb 26, 2003)

I'm guessing Francesco lost some chondro eggs last year. Never mind, imagine how you would have felt if you were an Aussie and that had happened? :? I mean they are only worth what $5000 or so here? :?


----------



## Python2011 (Feb 26, 2003)

yes, magpie thought is right, anyway, the life goes on! :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## diamondslady (Feb 26, 2003)

hi there what a beautiful looking snake, but i am going to sound dumb here and ask you what type of snake it is and where it is from??? i have never seen one of these before...are they a placid snake and how big do they grow and what did it cost you??? ok thanks..seeya fiona. :lol:


----------



## Alexahnder (Feb 26, 2003)

it is a red form of a green tree python.


----------



## MarcVanEijnsbergen (Feb 26, 2003)

*yep*

Thanks Alexhander  

It is a juvenile Biak Island Morelia viridis (chondro or GTP). Biak juvies can be bright red or bright yellow as hatchlings with relatively bold paterning and can take a very long time to change to the adult colors and are the most variable among all chondros. They can keep a very good amount to yellow as well and this one is from "high yellow" parents. So we shall see if I'm lucky enough to get this one to be a high yellow as well  The Biak and Jaapen island chondros are mainly the most nervous of all chondros I'd say. They need peace more than most other chondros and if you don't give them peace they'' stress out and bite more rapidly than let's say Aru Island chondros which are more docile (alway individual exeptions in both off course) at daytime especially. 

Glad you like him guys!!


----------



## hey_im_sam (Feb 27, 2003)

juvenile green tree pythons are a diff colour, generally red or yellow - they change to the green you know at different stages but i think by 3 years most animals are fully changed. This python isn't from australia, but gtp's very similar exist here... if you want to get one it'll set you back about $5000 for a hatchling


----------



## MarcVanEijnsbergen (Mar 2, 2003)

*Hey Sam...*

Well, you are right basically, but as I tried to explain they come in varying colours according to their locality. With the differences in locality and in adult bodybuild/coloration/behaviour/a lot of other differences you can read on my website, come different babycolors/patterns. For example, pure Arus don't get red babies (from 100% pure Arus that is not known) and some other examples. There is quite some variation as you can see. But when you generalize all localities and gather them under morelia viridis you indeed can say they are yellow and red babies. It's pretty complicated when looking at all these accounts :shock: :lol: The GTP's in Aussie are beautiful! And 5000 dollars for a baby, wow! But they are worth it when you can spend it!


----------



## popp (Mar 2, 2003)

I was tgold by a large breeder that in aus the only gtps we can have are native &amp; that native aus gtps dont come in the red forml,i have always wondered if this was true.Hopefully someone might be able to answer that correctly as i heard it nothing to back it up yet.


----------



## MarcVanEijnsbergen (Mar 3, 2003)

*Hi*

From what I know this is true, yes :roll:


----------

